# Velvet's Carb Cycling Journal



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, here's journal #3 since I started..ha ha...this will be the last until Christmas...I promise     I just found that I couldn't just 'maintain' or eat a diet I design (cause it tends to be way too high in carbs...hee hee), I need a little more structure, a plan with successful followers and where I can find support, and provides guidelines (structure) without being anal   

*THE PLAN:*

*Twin Peak's Carb Cycling Program for Cutting * - Will do 4 week cycles, where I'll assess my progress every four weeks to see if I need to tweek the program.  

I will have 1 cheat meal at the end of each 4 week cycle.  

The idea is to be in a calorie deficit over a period of time (per week)...by manipulating your level of carb intake.  Protein is set at 1g/lb - 1.5g/lb bw split over 6 meals EVERY DAY (for me 25 - 33g/meal).  If choosing only lean protein sources, then I can have 2 meals with 10 -15g fat EVERY DAY.  10 Fishies are taken each day for EFA's.  The only thing that changes each day is total carbs.  On No Carb day, you can have..um...NO CARBS   ...cept veggies .  On Low Carb day you have 1g/1lb bw split into 3 meals (for me 45g per meal x 3)(2 of those carb meals must be around workout (pre/post).  On High Carb day, you can have unlimited low GI carbs (from an approved list of course) at each of 4 meals.  Now each carb meal must also be accompanied by a small piece of lower glycemic fruit to keep liver glycogen full (50 - 100 cal piece of fruit - not to be counted towards total carbs).  On high carb day, you need to have a carb meal both before and after your workouts.  This is essentially a high protein, moderate carb, low fat lifestyle. 

Workouts are scheduled around Diet.  So, weights on high and low carb days and cardio or rest on no carb days.

*Cycle One - Monday October 11th - Sunday November 7th*

*Weekly Schedule:*

Monday - High Carb - Legs
Tuesday - Low Carb - Chest/Triceps
Wednesday - No Carb - Cardio
Thursday - High Carb - Back/Biceps
Friday - Low Carb - Delts/Calves
Saturday - No Carb - Cardio
Sunday - Low Carb - Cardio

+ Abs everyday

Basic Outline for Each Day (adjusted daily as I see fit while keeping in the correct macro range):

*NO CARB DAYS:*

Meal #1
Protein Powder
1.25 tb Natty (10gF)

Meal #2
Chicken
Veggies

Meal #3
Cottage Cheese
Veggies

Meal #4
Protein Powder
Egg Whites (made into a pancake)

Meal #5
Chicken
Veggies

Meal #6
Cottage Cheese
1.25 tb Natty (10gF)


*LOW CARB DAYS:*

Meal #1
Protein Powder
Egg Whites

Meal #2 (Pre w/o)
Egg Whites
1 c Oats (40gC)
1/2c Berries 

Meal #3 (PWO)
1c Oats (40gC)
Protein Powder
3/4 c Unsweetened Applesauce

Meal #4
Cottage Cheese
1.25tb Natty (10gF)

Meal #5
Chicken
6oz Potato/Yam OR 1c Oats, Rice or Beans (40-42gC)
1c Peaches

Meal #6
Cottage Cheese
1.25tb Natty (10gF)


*HIGH CARB DAYS:   * 

Meal #1 
Egg Whites
Oats
1/2c Berries

Meal #2 (Pre W/O)
Cottage Cheese
Oats
Fibre 1 
1/2 c Berries (mixed to make muesli)

Meal #3 (PWO)
Protein Powder
Oats
3/4c Unsweetened Applesauce

Meal #4
Chicken
2c Veggies

Meal #5
Tuna
WW Bun
1tb Mayo (11gF)
Veggies
3/4c Unsweetened Applesauce

Meal #6
Cottage Cheese
1.25tb Natty (10gF)


*Starting Stats:*

Age: 32
Height: 5'7"
Sex:  Need more..ahem..Female
Weight: 136lb (   boy, packed em on last two weeks eh?  hopefully most is water weight  )
Body Fat: About 17-18% (will get checked next week)
_*Goal - 15% body fat by Christmas*_   

EDITED: To incorporate great suggestions/tweeks


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

*Day #1 of 28 - Monday October 11th*

BW = 136
Water = 4L
Fishies = 6

*MENU:*

Meal #1
1/2c Oats
8 EW's
1/2c Berries

Meal #2
1c Cottage Cheese
1.25tb Natty

Meal #3
1/2c Oats
35g Protein
3/4c Applesauce

Meal #4
35g Protein
Pumpkin with Splenda   

Meal #5
3 oz Turkey
4 oz Potatoes
Veggies
1c Peaches

Meal #6
1c Cottage Cheese
1.25tb Natty


*WORKOUT:*

*Note:  Done at home, max wt I have is 2 12lb db's...so went really high reps with pulses to make the most of it

10 min Warmup..hip hop dance


DB Squat
12lb x 15r (+15 pulses) x 3

Sumo DB Squat
12lb x 15r (+15 pulses) x 3

DB SLDL
12 x 15 x 3

Walking Lunge (  x 15 times across living room and down hall)
50reps x 2 sets


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

*Day #2 of 28 - Tuesday, October 12*

Water = 5L
Fishies = 6

*MENU:*

Meal #1
1/2c Oats
3/4c EW's
1/2c Berries

Meal #2
30g Protein
1 tb low-carb cocoa 
Veggies

Meal #3
1/2c Oats
35g Protein
3/4c Applesauce

Meal #4
1c Cottage Cheese
Cukes and Lettuce for color   
1.25tb Natty

Meal #5
1c Cottage Cheese
Lettuce and Cukes
1.25tb Natty
3/4c Oats
1c Peaches  

Meal #6
Pumpkin with Splenda
3.5oz Chicken
*
WORKOUT:*

BB Press
65 x 12/9/6

Incline DB Press
20 x 12/10/8

Cable Crossover
25 x 12
30 x 12

Skulls
25 x 12
30 x 11/12

Rope Pressdown
45 x 12/12/10

Abs - 5 mins continous -various exercises


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Velvet.

Just a couple of Thoughts.

Where are your EFA's?  Sorry ignore EFA's I would bump them up abit maybe to 10 a day.

Low Carb Day I would have the Carb meals straddle your workout. one before one after.

I don't think you are meant to count your Fruit towards your carb totals.  I would up your carb choices.

Good luck

Iain


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

*Day #3 of 28 - Wednesday, October 13*

Water = 4.5L
Fishies = 6

*MENU:*

Meal #1
30g Protein
1/2c EW's
1.25tb Natty

Meal #2
1c Cottage Cheese (always 1%)
Cukes and Tomatoes
1 SF Halls   I had a cough   

Meal #3
1/2c EW's
30g Protein
SF Jello

Meal #4
1.5 c Veggies
4oz Chicken

Meal #5
1c Cottage Cheese
Pumpkin with Splenda
1.25tb Natty

Meal #6
30g Protein
1/2c EW's
1tb Natty (not planned..bad      )

*WORKOUT:*

Power Step - 1 riser, 3/4 propulsion
45 mins < Meal #1

Abs - 5 mins continous ..ouch!


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2004)

Isnt coco lc anywas?

Good luck sunshine.  ID is right about the things he mentioned. Hes in expert


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

Good Morning Velvet  


Good luck ! The worse time of the year for diet is coming up.  But for some reason I do my best dieting during the holidays.  Just showing off I think .


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey Velvet.
> 
> Just a couple of Thoughts.
> 
> ...



Good morning Iain..nice to hear from you buddy!!

Ya, I can bump up my fishies...

hum....I'll have to change my meal 1 and meal 2 around to do this because I really like having carbs for dinner once in a while..so I want to keep that carb meal there and carbs must be PWO

The question about counting fruits was asked and answered over at Advant and it was said that you should count it towards your carb count   what to do eh?  I think I'll count for now..and at the end of cycle one (four weeks)  I'll tweek this is I"m not getting the results I want.

Thanks for your input..Jilly says yer an expert....have you, or are you, doing this diet?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

Good morning Jilly and Gary


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Vel... this looks interesting. I'll be keeping up to see your progress on it!

 Good luck!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

morning mmmmmmmmmmiss Velvet


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Low Carb Day I would have the Carb meals straddle your workout. one before one after.



Hi VE, good luck with the new journal and new diet, I will be interested to hear how you do with it.
Totally agree with Iain's comment above and would suggest this myself too.
Oh and I also count my fruits as carbs.
Have a great day!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow Jill Has alot of Faith in me 

I have done this diet in the past, and stil incorporate it somewhat in my daily routine.  I like the idea of structuring carbs around my workouts and lowering them for less demanding days.

Taken from http://www.avantlabs.com/page.php?pageID=232&pf=1&noupdate=1



> Q. Regarding the small serving of fruit that one is to consume with the carb meals, specifically on the Low Carb day, would it count towards that meal???s total carbohydrate grams? Like if one was shooting for 75 grams/meal and the fruit contained 15, should only 60 grams of the other sources be consumed?
> 
> 
> A. Do you really think 30 grams of fruit carbs every three days is going to make that much of a difference? Probably not. I'd suggest not counting it toward your carb meals, and down the road, if you need to tweak things a tad (hopefully you won't) this could be one way.



The Fruit is used to refill liver glycogen and provide a fed state.

Hope that helps

Iain


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 14, 2004)

Good Luck Vel


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Good luck velvet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Vel... this looks interesting. I'll be keeping up to see your progress on it!
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks sweetie!  So when is your last day?  Is it Sunday??


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning mmmmmmmmmmiss Velvet



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmornin


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Wow Jill Has alot of Faith in me
> 
> I have done this diet in the past, and stil incorporate it somewhat in my daily routine.  I like the idea of structuring carbs around my workouts and lowering them for less demanding days.
> 
> ...



Well crap, guess I read that wrong, cause I remember reading that section 

Thanks for the clarification Ian..so, on low-carb days...have 45g carb/3 meals NOT INCLUDING my fruit...yum yum, I can certainly do that   

Can you explain the 'Fed State' thing..I"ve heard that a lot over at Advant but haven't found where it is described in great detail.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi VE, good luck with the new journal and new diet, I will be interested to hear how you do with it.
> Totally agree with Iain's comment above and would suggest this myself too.
> Oh and I also count my fruits as carbs.
> Have a great day!



Morning Britty!  So, to count or not to count...that is the question.  Let's vote!   

You have a wonderful day too ms hottie!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the good wishes Andrea and Viv!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2004)

Iain is right Velvet.  Your fruit is not to be counted.  

As he also said, make sure 2 of your carbs meals are evolved around your workouts.  Pre & Post 

Let me know how it goes so we can tweak if needed


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Iain is right Velvet.  Your fruit is not to be counted.
> 
> As he also said, make sure 2 of your carbs meals are evolved around your workouts.  Pre & Post
> 
> Let me know how it goes so we can tweak if needed




Thanks Jodi!!  That's good news that I dont' have to count Fruit carbs     I'll post everything here including how I feel mentally and physically.  Thanks for your support!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Velvet,

I can't say I know too much about Liver Glycogen and the Fed State.  I just am regurgitating some of what Twin Peak has stated.


			
				Twin Peaks said:
			
		

> On your high carb day, four of the meals (three if you are only eating five meals) can have as much carbohydrates (yes, they must also be from the approved list ??? we love lists) as you like.  But remember, you must eat the minimum amount of protein at each meal as discussed above.  So for you carb gluttons out there, you might want to make sure you eat your protein source before truly loading up on those carbs first.  Also, each one of those meals must include a small piece of fruit (again, a requirement before downing enough other carbs to the point of no return).  Almost any fruit will do (save bananas, kiwis, avocado, and other very high calorie or high fat fruits).  We are looking for a small serving of fresh fruit, say between 50 and 100 calories worth.  The fructose from fruit will help keep liver glycogen stores full and keep your body in the fed state as opposed to starvation-mode.  And, if only consumed in small amounts, is not likely to spill over into adipose.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

humm, ok thanks..I'll have to go research it...I'll post my findings


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Good morning, Vel!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

Good morning GG!  How are you?   

Well good news, I was able to convince my friend Lisa to quit the Dr. Bersteins (Starvation) diet and join me on the carb cycling diet.  She's promised to give it at least three weeks before deciding if she wants to continue it or go back to the cult   

Wahoooo!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning GG!  How are you?
> 
> Well good news, I was able to convince my friend Lisa to quit the Dr. Bersteins (Starvation) diet and join me on the carb cycling diet. She's promised to give it at least three weeks before deciding if she wants to continue it or go back to the cult
> 
> Wahoooo!


 YAY!!! you're a good friend Velvet. I hope she sees that. And I hope she sticks with this and gets healthy "for real" this time. 

 Oh, and I'm good, thanks... just trying to stay dry (raining nasty here this morning).


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

*Day #4 of 28 - Friday, October 15th*

High Carb Day 

Water=4L
BW = 134lbs (wahoo, down 2lbs of water   )
Fishies = 6..going for 10 today   

Menu:

Meal #1
1.25c Oats
8 EW's
1/2c Berries

Meal #2
1c Cottage Cheese
3/4c Oats
1/2c Fibre 1
1/2c Berries

Meal #3
1.25c Oats
30g Protein
3/4c Applesauce

Meal #4
3.5oz Chicken
Pumpkin

Meal #5
4 sl WG Bread, plus 3 ww dinner buns   
4 tb PB    
15g Protein
1/2c Egg Whites
1/2 c Berries

Meal #6
3.5oz Chicken
Pumpkin


Notes:  Mustn't buy a whole loaf of bread...from now on will just go buy a bun or two at a time...bread in my house is a very dangerous thing...I can bypass the white cardboard stuff, but not the yummy whole grain breads.  Needed to drink more water 

Felt bloated and my tummy was huge by the end of meal #4..my body isn't used to all the carbs/fibre in one day.  Felt sleepy when I got home 

WORKOUT:
WG Pulldown
75 x 12 x 3

T-Bar Row
Bar +35 x 12 x 2
Bar + 25 x 12 x 2..so I could do last few reps all the way to the top 

Uni Cable Row
40 x 12 x 2

BB Curls
25 x 21's x 3

Alternating DB Curls
12.5 x 12 x 3 ..up the wt next time

No abs...still hurtin from tues & wed


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YAY!!! you're a good friend Velvet. I hope she sees that. And I hope she sticks with this and gets healthy "for real" this time.
> 
> Oh, and I'm good, thanks... just trying to stay dry (raining nasty here this morning).


Ya, we are really close, what would we do without our girlfriends eh?

It's rainy here too     It's gonna rain for the next four days..which sucks cause i'm taking Michael to the Pumpkin festival tomorrow which is an all day outside event..half to get on the wind pants and jacket for sure   

What are your plans for your big 'SUCCESS' weekend?  I hope you are going to pamper yourself silly!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Ya, we are really close, what would we do without our girlfriends eh?
> 
> It's rainy here too   It's gonna rain for the next four days..which sucks cause i'm taking Michael to the Pumpkin festival tomorrow which is an all day outside event..half to get on the wind pants and jacket for sure
> 
> What are your plans for your big 'SUCCESS' weekend?  I hope you are going to pamper yourself silly!


 Pumpkin Festival! Fun!

 My weekend? Well this weekend is the dragon boat race, and my trainer said i should do it  So I may just go and hang out with the girls at the race but stay off the boat ( cry cry cry).

 My big success weekend is next weekend, as i'm still on the diet until Tuesday (not that a few days will make a HUGE difference, but I'm not gonna mess with it).

 On the agenda for NEXT weekend -- mexican food, and some ice cream for dessert (the good icecream not the diet ice cream), a massage, a haircut. Maybe go out with some friends... nothing special, unless my friends have something planned for me that i don't know abotu.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Pumpkin Festival! Fun!
> 
> My weekend? Well this weekend is the dragon boat race, and my trainer said i should do it  So I may just go and hang out with the girls at the race but stay off the boat ( cry cry cry).
> 
> ...



OMG..that sounds divine!  ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...now THAT's how one must spend a weekend on a regular basis lol

NO boating eh?  How come?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Morning Velvet  yeah TGIF !!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning GG!  How are you?
> 
> Well good news, I was able to convince my friend Lisa to quit the Dr. Bersteins (Starvation) diet and join me on the carb cycling diet.  She's promised to give it at least three weeks before deciding if she wants to continue it or go back to the cult
> 
> Wahoooo!



Shit, good stuff.  I don't know how anybody can afford to go see him, especially when all he is doing is making sure you don't eat more than 700 cals a day.  My Father-in-law did it.  He lost a shit load of weight and is now no longer a type II diabetic.  Still doesn't justify the price,  I could have done the same thing for free, and probably a heck of a lot healthier,  may have taken a little longer than 2 months though.  But to each there own.

How long has your friend been doing Dr. Bernstein?  If for a while.  I would slowly bump up her cals each week before she tries carb cycling. Just to get her metabolism going again.

Iain


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet  yeah TGIF !!!!



Good morning Hon!    Big plans for the weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Hon!  Big plans for the weekend?


relaxing and fighting off the beginnings of a cold


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Shit, good stuff.  I don't know how anybody can afford to go see him, especially when all he is doing is making sure you don't eat more than 700 cals a day.  My Father-in-law did it.  He lost a shit load of weight and is now no longer a type II diabetic.  Still doesn't justify the price,  I could have done the same thing for free, and probably a heck of a lot healthier,  may have taken a little longer than 2 months though.  But to each there own.
> 
> How long has your friend been doing Dr. Bernstein?  If for a while.  I would slowly bump up her cals each week before she tries carb cycling. Just to get her metabolism going again.
> 
> Iain



Good morning Iain.

Yes, well get this!  It's covered by our medical insurance here at work..no $hit!  So like half of this building is on Dr. B...bunch of emaciated folks running around..

She's been on it since April..lost 30lbs..up 10..yoyoing that last 10 lbs.. We took her off Dr. B a few months back..very slowly..but then she went on a 1 week binge..Dr. B convinced her it's cause she' not on their plan anymore..and she went back     It's a long sordid history (some of which is described in my last journal)..>Check my gallery...her name is Lisa and there's a pic of her fine (thin) self in there.  She thinks she's fat   

And ya, I agree with you, her metabolism is screwed..BIG TIME!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> relaxing and fighting off the beginnings of a cold



Good luck with that..are you taking your herbals?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

Morning Vel!!!!!     That's sweet of you to help your friend out.  I agree though, I think that she should up by like 100 calories every 4 days until she gets to a reasonable level before she carb cycles.  I only say this because I think her metabolism will have to be working at a normal level to reap the benefits of carb cycling.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Vel!!!!!     That's sweet of you to help your friend out.  I agree though, I think that she should up by like 100 calories every 4 days until she gets to a reasonable level before she carb cycles.  I only say this because I think her metabolism will have to be working at a normal level to reap the benefits of carb cycling.



Yes, very good advice..however, she's very stubborn and doens't want to gradually go to carb cycling..she isn't doing a high carb this week tho...


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah I saw that Photo and wasn't sure what you and Sapph were talking about, but now I get it 

She should go see a shrink if she thinks she is fat   Dieting probably isn't the best bet for a girl like her.  Just start develop life long eating habits.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah I saw that Photo and wasn't sure what you and Sapph were talking about, but now I get it
> 
> She should go see a shrink if she thinks she is fat   Dieting probably isn't the best bet for a girl like her.  Just start develop life long eating habits.



Agreed..it's hard to help someone in denial tho.  She has an eating disorder...I've even so much as told her that and that she should seek counselling..she said that she knows i'm right..but she's only been 'counselled' by the dr. b staff


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2004)

Morning Miss Velvet  

So ... you friend Lisa is still on this diet?  I'm trying to following the path of your friend but I'm a little confused (_it doesn't take much to confuse an old fellar like myself_)


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Morning Miss Velvet
> 
> So ... you friend Lisa is still on this diet?  I'm trying to following the path of your friend but I'm a little confused (_it doesn't take much to confuse an old fellar like myself_)



Morning sweetie 

Nope, she hopped on the carb cycling band wagon with me on Monday...she didn't gradually hop on tho...that's what we are concerned about..her metabolism is &ucked big time!

Is today your birthday, tomorrow? I know it's really soon..help me here


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2004)

That is great news about Lisa.  I wish her the best.

 tomorrow


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> That is great news about Lisa.  I wish her the best.
> 
> tomorrow



*
HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY!!*​
(won't be online tomorrow)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2004)

me neither ... I'll be recouping 

thanks my dear


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> me neither ... I'll be recouping
> 
> thanks my dear



Where's yer avi?  I liked the one with the star sunglasses and fro the best!


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2004)

My newest meal is 1/4C pumpkin, 1 scoop protein(vanilla) , pumpkin pie spice and splenda. (oh a a pinch of baking soda and baking powder) Mix and heat for like 20-30 seconds. YUM

Tastes just like pumpkin pie to me!

What on the agenda for this weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> My newest meal is 1/4C pumpkin, 1 scoop protein(vanilla) , pumpkin pie spice and splenda. (oh a a pinch of baking soda and baking powder) Mix and heat for like 20-30 seconds. YUM
> 
> Tastes just like pumpkin pie to me!
> 
> What on the agenda for this weekend?


Ohhhhhhhhh, that does sound good Jilly...cept all my protein powder right now is pb and chocolate 

Taking my son to the Pumpkin festival tomorrow and then tomorrow night my friend and I are going to the Kingston Bodybuiliding, fitness and figure championships!!  WHat about you?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Where's yer avi?  I liked the one with the star sunglasses and fro the best!



ummmm ... need something new.  I have to get creative and see what I can come up with this weekend.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 16, 2004)

How is this coming so far?  Progress?  Or is it too early to tell?

BTW, if you really want to learn more about the fed state, you should read up on leptin.  In brief, the fed state is when your body is "well fed", literally.  In such a scenario, leptin levels are generally high, and metabolism is at its greatest, energy is high, libido is high, you are in an anabolic state, etc.  This results from having more calories than your body needs.  

When you are under-fed, your body needs to use its own stored energy by catabolizing fat and/or muscle.  Leptin drops, you are catabolic, libido drops, energy drops, hunger and appetite go through the roof etc.

So, obviously, there is a tension when trying to lose fat.

You want to do the best you can, to in a well fed state, while still consuming less calories than necessary to maintain your current weight.  This is on of the points of any cyclical diet, and the main purpose of the various LeptiGen products -- to promote the fed state with fewer calories.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

I just noticed you shortened your name lol

I think she should not go straight from starvation diet to carb cycling seeing as I did that and packed on 10lbs in one week.  IMO it would be better to slowly raise her calories on a more consistent level.  She needs time to recover from the starvation diet and carb cycling is a big shock to the body.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2004)

Since when was she on a starvation diet?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well good news, I was able to convince my friend Lisa to quit the *Dr. Bersteins (Starvation) diet* and join me on the carb cycling diet.  She's promised to give it at least three weeks before deciding if she wants to continue it or go back to the cult
> 
> Wahoooo!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2004)

I thought you were talking about Velvet.  She already said she is going to have her friend work her way up to carb cycling and not taking it on immediately


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

Yes I meant her friend, I am glad she is going to do it slowly, I just wanted to reiterate the importance.  Sometimes you don't really take heed to advice til you hear somebody's story, you know what I mean?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi VE!!

How was the pumpkin festival???  Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey Vel! Good morning!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Vel! Good morning!


Yeah, Hey Velvet ! Good Morning


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 18, 2004)

Good morning Velvet!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 18, 2004)

Morning Vel!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ummmm ... need something new.  I have to get creative and see what I can come up with this weekend.



SO?????DETAILS!!!!  How was your birfday?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 18, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> How is this coming so far?  Progress?  Or is it too early to tell?
> 
> BTW, if you really want to learn more about the fed state, you should read up on leptin.  In brief, the fed state is when your body is "well fed", literally.  In such a scenario, leptin levels are generally high, and metabolism is at its greatest, energy is high, libido is high, you are in an anabolic state, etc.  This results from having more calories than your body needs.
> 
> ...



Good morning TP!  That's awesome that you stopped by my journal   

Well, one week down...I'm down 4 lbs and I have let go of a lot of water I was holding on to from my 2 week post-comp-diet-binge  

However, I'm not liking the high carb days at all...I get all bloated and gassy and smelly and tired and bitchy...I think my high is too high...So I eliminated the high carb days (For now, until my system regulates or permanently if this is what's gonna happen every time...it's not acceptable!)  So I'm no carbing it on cardio/rest days (3days) and low carbing it on w/o days (4days)(meal #1, 2 and 3 having carbs and fruit (meal 2 is pre w/o and 3 is post)  I've added one more serving of fat to both my low and no carb days to up  my calories a bit...I've worked it all out and I'm averaging 1800 cals/day with a 45%p; 30%c; 25%f split...I believe my  TDEE is 2392 (BMR = 1387, Activity factor 1.725 - Harris Benedict Formula)...So I should be able to drop 2lbs per week at this rate (the cals don't include veggies and extras like a smidge of milk in my coffee etc)  What do you think?

Thanks for the info on Leptin..I'll do some searches here at IM and over at Avant. 

Have a great day


----------



## Velvet (Oct 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I just noticed you shortened your name lol
> 
> I think she should not go straight from starvation diet to carb cycling seeing as I did that and packed on 10lbs in one week.  IMO it would be better to slowly raise her calories on a more consistent level.  She needs time to recover from the starvation diet and carb cycling is a big shock to the body.



Ya, I hear ya hon..but she does what she wants to do..and yes, she's put on a lot of water weight, she can't fit into most of her clothes..even tho she isn't doing any high carb days (but I have a feeling she's eating stuff that I don't know about)..but she's still hanging in there..she likes being able to eat again     I, on the other hand, went down 4lbs     ..but won't tell her


----------



## Velvet (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi VE!!
> 
> How was the pumpkin festival???  Sounds like fun!!!



I didn't end up going..my mom and Michael have gone together every year for the past 8 years..but my mom was supposed to be at singing practice..but the teacher was held up at the border cause he didn't have a working permit       So it was cancelled...  I opted out as it was pouring rain and freezing all day...go on..you two go..ba bye then! ha ha ha

He carved two pumpkins..one has braces lol...ate till he was sick and went in the parade..it's always a lot of fun...I like to go..but not to tread thru puddles and mud   

How was your weekend Sapphy?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 18, 2004)

Good morning GG, Gary, Andrea and Jeannie


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning TP!  That's awesome that you stopped by my journal
> 
> Well, one week down...I'm down 4 lbs and I have let go of a lot of water I was holding on to from my 2 week post-comp-diet-binge
> 
> ...



Any idea on the number of Carbs you were eating.

Remember Eat until satisfied. don't just gorge on Carbs because you can.

Rough estimation for carbs on a high day is 2g per lb of BW


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

morning Miss Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Oct 18, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Any idea on the number of Carbs you were eating.
> 
> Remember Eat until satisfied. don't just gorge on Carbs because you can.
> 
> Rough estimation for carbs on a high day is 2g per lb of BW



Wasn't eating 2g per lb that's for sure Iain!  It doesn' take many carbs to make me feel yucky..that's just how I'm built   How are you today?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 18, 2004)

Good morning dawling NT...SO???  Details!!! Spill it!!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 18, 2004)

Doing good.  Other than sitting at work. 

Yes, Yes I should be working, but this is so much more fun 

And you, how's Kingston?  Just as friggin' cold as here?  I am not looking forward to the winter


----------



## Velvet (Oct 18, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Doing good.  Other than sitting at work.
> 
> Yes, Yes I should be working, but this is so much more fun
> 
> And you, how's Kingston?  Just as friggin' cold as here?  I am not looking forward to the winter


ha ha, I know how that is...playing here while at work 

Kingston is feeling rather arctic-like today...high of 3 degrees..mummy!  Time to get out the mitts and hats...then tomorrow its warming up again and it's gonna rain..lol  YOu never know what the weather will be like one day to the next.  But it does smell like Fall...I LOVE that smell!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 18, 2004)

Blah Fall,  Rotting Leaves ugghh


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning dawling NT...SO???  Details!!! Spill it!!



It was a great night indeed.  We hired a DJ to come in for something different.  He played the tunes loud and had people playing bar type games.  I didn't expect a few of the guys to play, but funny how a little alcohol will make even the most shy people have fun!  

I figured out what the loft was good for ... to watch and take blackmail pics of my friends.    Got some real good ones.  

Well, the DJ finally left around 2'ish and we ... well I made it to around 10:30 and then headed for bed.  My wife and a few friends sat around watching movies for most of the day.  Got up around 4:30 and went for dinner and then came back and watch a movie.  

All in all ... it was a great bday weekend.

Now ... I have to recoup as we've got a two surprise parties this weekend and then a halloween party with the same bday crowd.  This will be a long October, fun, but long.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It was a great night indeed.  We hired a DJ to come in for something different.  He played the tunes loud and had people playing bar type games.  I didn't expect a few of the guys to play, but funny how a little alcohol will make even the most shy people have fun!
> 
> I figured out what the loft was good for ... to watch and take blackmail pics of my friends.    Got some real good ones.
> 
> ...




Wow, sounds like an awesome birthday...share those loft pics


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

Good morning Velvet, sounds pretty chilly where you are!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Congrats on the progress! Im so happy its working for u!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey there vel! Good to see you're making progress! That's gotta be hella encouraging to make you keep at it! 

 Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Velvet, sounds pretty chilly where you are!



Good morning Britty!    Damn, I've been so busy at work that I haven't had time to visit many journals...I must start logging in at home lol

How are you?  How's your training going?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning Greeky and GG...Ya, I feel much better, no mood swings, not so tired all the time and I'm not as bloated...It's more than just the weight loss eh?  There are so many other great things about eating well


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

*Monday, October 18*

Water = 4L    not nearly enuff
Fishies = 6g
BW = 132lb (down 4lbs since last Monday)    (water I'm sure   )

*Carb/Training Day*

Meal #1 (pre w/o)
2/3c Oats
3/4c Whites
1/2c Berries

Meal #2 (post w/o)
2/3c Oats
28g Protein
1/2c Applesauce

Meal #3
2 sl Stone Ground WG Bread **
1 can Tuna
1tb Lite Mayo
1/2c Applesauce
1c Pumpkin

Meal #4
28g Protein **
4 Nuts
1/2c Whites
1tb Natty
SF Jello
Veggies

Meal #5
1 c 1% Cottage Cheese
1tb cocoa and splenda (Mix this and cc in blender..yum, choco milkshake)
1tb Natty

Meal #6
1.5tb Natty
1/2c Pumpkin
1c Egg Whites
salsa and 1/2tb cheese

Approx 2100 cals


*Cardio:*

Salsa and Hip Hop Dancing 40 mins < Meal #1


*W/O:*
Hack Squat
50 x 15 x 3 super slow and deep (going for the burn, not weight)

Lying Leg Curl - toes pointed (wow that makes a difference)
40 x 15 x 3

Leg Press (Neutral, wide, narrow stance)
90 x 15 + 15 pulses x 3   

Walking Lunge 
50 reps

Abs - 6 mins continous..lower/oblique focus

Here's the thing...as I was finishing up meal #4, I experienced really bad gas...it's been happening for the past few months and I need to figure out what it is...I suspect the WG Bread, diet Pepsi or the Protein Powder...anyone have some personal experience with gas and what might be causing it?  I tend to not have it on No Carb day..so I dont think it's fibre from veggies


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

What kind of veggies did you have??? It could also be the sf jello too. Hmmmmmmm ever try udo's digestive enzymes??? I was having probs with broccoli before, and they really helped. Now my body is used to all the greens I dont even need the enzymes.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

morning


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ...Here's the thing...as I was finishing up meal #4, I experienced really bad gas...it's been happening for the past few months and I need to figure out what it is...I suspect the WG Bread, diet Pepsi or the Protein Powder...anyone have some personal experience with gas and what might be causing it? I tend to not have it on No Carb day..so I dont think it's fibre from veggies


 I'd venture to say it's the protein powder... happens to me occasionally.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

Morning Velvet  

I am not familiar with the term pulses, can you enlighten an old man  ?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2004)

Where is your Veggies?  That might help with some of the Gas.  good ole green fiberous veggies 

Oh and Mornin'  Vel


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What kind of veggies did you have??? It could also be the sf jello too. Hmmmmmmm ever try udo's digestive enzymes??? I was having probs with broccoli before, and they really helped. Now my body is used to all the greens I dont even need the enzymes.



Hey Jilly!  No I haven't tried the enzymes, but I've heard about them...I think Dr. Phil's wife takes them ha ha ha.  I'll check at loblaws (best place on earth) tonight..thanks!

Veggies before gass hit was mixed...chinese type..pods, shoots, water chestnuts, brocolli...i do ok with cooked veggies but can't do raw ones anymore!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'd venture to say it's the protein powder... happens to me occasionally.



Ya, I never even suspected it until I read something about you have troubles with pp    that'll suck the big fat one if I can't digest the stuff

Good morning Babs!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> I am not familiar with the term pulses, can you enlighten an old man  ?



Um, use leg press as an example

do 15 reps as usual..then on the 16th rep, go only half way (middle of range of motion for that exercise) and do 15 slow pulses staying at the halfway point..it BURNS!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Where is your Veggies?  That might help with some of the Gas.  good ole green fiberous veggies
> 
> Oh and Mornin'  Vel



No worries buddy, I get lots of veggies..at least 3 cups a day, more on no carb days..


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

*I Hit 1000 Posts today *​


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *I Hit 1000 Posts today *​


 
 WOOO HOOOO!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> :bounce:



ha ha, I can so FEEL the excitement


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

ummm ... good morning Miss Velvet.  

I love saying that to myself as I type it ...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 19, 2004)

Good Morning!!!!!!!!!


And Congrats on the posts


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning Andrea and Steve!

What's new and exciting?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

It appears that winter is now upon us.  Only 7 more months till we see grass and sunshine.  How about your velvetly self?  _that rolls off the tongue OH so well_


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It appears that winter is now upon us.  Only 7 more months till we see grass and sunshine.  How about your velvetly self?  _that rolls off the tongue OH so well_



HUSH!  IT is NOT Winter...repeat after me!  We are still in the fall...I love fall, nice crisp air..smell of leaves ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

please, if you could inform Mother Nature of that, we out West here would really appreciate it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey there, Vel! Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning GG


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Morning Vel    What's on the agenda today?  I'm at work, oh- so much fun (yeah right!!) And it's rainy and nasty here AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

*Tuesday, October 19*

Water = 4L
Fishies = 4   

Meal #1
2/3c Oats
3/4c Whites
1/2c Berries

Meal #2
2sl Stone Ground WW Bread
3.5oz Chix
1tb Lite Mayo
1c Pumpkin
1/3c Applesauce

Meal #3
28g Protein
2/3c Oats
1.5c Veggies
sf jello
1/2c Berries

Meal #4
1c Cottage Cheese with cukes
1tb Natty

Meal #5     Wicked carb cravings while at Loblaws...did a refeed type meal  Felt crappy afterwards, retaining at least 3lbs water this morning   
1.5c assorted candies
1 onion bun
1/2 bagel with 1tb FF cream cheese
4 FF choco ice cream sandwiches 


Workout:

Rowing 5min w/u

Bench
65 x 12 x 3

Incline DB Bench
20 x 12
20 x 9
20 x 10

Cable crossover
30 x 12 x 2

Skulls
30 x 12 x 3

Rope Pressdown
45 x 12 x 2
40 x 12

Didn't feel like I had such a great w/o...think I may be low on carbs/fuel


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Vel    What's on the agenda today?  I'm at work, oh- so much fun (yeah right!!) And it's rainy and nasty here AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi Nc...same here, working on a rainy crappy day lol

I have to go pick up some supplies for a baby shower we are throwing for a coworker on Friday     Her baby is sooooooooooooo cute and perfect!  Other than that, it's just work work work...oh and talking to y'all


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

morning Vel


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

morning Babs


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2004)

Morning Hottie  


Whats fun and exciting today ?


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 20, 2004)

Diet and training looks great! Nice work on the pressing exercises.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey there Velvet. How are you liking Carb cycling?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi guys!  Thanks for visiting my journal!

DAMNIT..I've been running a HUGE report for an hour and a half and it CRASHED!       Why the hell did I go into the computer field again?   

Long time no see Rock    I like the cycling, it's going well so far..well cept for my refeed thingy yesterday lol  My body doesn't seem to digest starchy carbs very well unfortunately.  So I'm trying to keep them fairly low..but then the craving monster hits


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

oh Miss Velvety Velvet 

morning


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning Velvet.   
I too crave those monster hits when carb cycling, hmmm, wait... come to think of it I crave monster hits even when I'm not carb cycling.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Morning NT


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

and what is it that you a monster craving for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi guys!  Thanks for visiting my journal!
> 
> DAMNIT..I've been running a HUGE report for an hour and a half and it CRASHED!       Why the hell did I go into the computer field again?
> 
> Long time no see Rock    I like the cycling, it's going well so far..well cept for my refeed thingy yesterday lol  My body doesn't seem to digest starchy carbs very well unfortunately.  So I'm trying to keep them fairly low..but then the craving monster hits


Yeah, same thing happens to me. Sorry, I've been bad checking in


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Velvet.
> I too crave those monster hits when carb cycling, hmmm, wait... come to think of it I crave monster hits even when I'm not carb cycling.



Carbs..ummmm, yummy....but then I get a really big tummy


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and what is it that you a monster craving for?



Anything made of white flour, trans fat and sugar!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning  Velvet  

And how are you this day ?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning Vel!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

morning


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

morning velvety miss Velvet


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning TP!  That's awesome that you stopped by my journal
> 
> Well, one week down...I'm down 4 lbs and I have let go of a lot of water I was holding on to from my 2 week post-comp-diet-binge
> 
> ...



I think you will have long term problems sticking to this, and also with a depressed metabolism, if you skip all High Carb days.  Since you are having bloating problems, etc., I would suggest only having 3 high carb meals.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Good morning everyone  x 10 

Sorry I haven't been visiting any journals..I still love you all, I'm just REALLY busy at work right now toggling between 3 major projects with retarded deadlines.  

Diet is still on track, training is going well!  Will catch up with my journal when I get a chance

Bought a new pair of jeans last night and they look awesome!  I haven' worn jeans in years as I have a very hour glass figure so when it fits in the hips it's huge in the waist..got some stretchy hip huggers...and bought new black pointy toe boots to go with them     Damn I feel good     This story is specifically for Jilly    

How is everyone?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice tats Rock!  $hit you have a lot...what are they? (It's hard to see them in your Avi)


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I think you will have long term problems sticking to this, and also with a depressed metabolism, if you skip all High Carb days.  Since you are having bloating problems, etc., I would suggest only having 3 high carb meals.



You think so?  Humm....What about if I do 3 no carb days in a row and then Carb up on the 4th?  I feel crappy when I eat carbs...but then I start to feel tired and crappy if I go too long without them!  

Which brings me to a new topic....digestive enzymes..what is everyone's opinion on these?  Do you think it would help me with my digestive problems with veggies and starches?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning  Velvet  


Nice to have you back !


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning  Velvet
> 
> 
> Nice to have you back !



Good morning Hot Stuff!  Thanks   , yer sweet!  How are you? What's new?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Velvet!  Still super busy out there?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning!!! Have a good weekend!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet!  Still super busy out there?



Hell ya...and I'm putting on a baby shower for my girlfriend here at work this morning...billions of balloons to blow up lol


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning!!! Have a good weekend!!



Good morning Pretty lady!  Thanks, you too!!!!  I missed survivor...did you catch it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow, how special are you to get Twin Peak, the "Seeker" in here!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, how special are you to get Twin Peak, the "Seeker" in here!



I know eh? I FEEL so special!  How are ya hon?


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2004)

I like your story for me You are a cutie

Try the udos like I suggested-I know several competitors who take them while dieting, and agree with me they do work. They are about 25-30 a bottle. Like I said they have worked for me.

Have a great weekend


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

morning Miss Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I like your story for me You are a cutie
> 
> Try the udos like I suggested-I know several competitors who take them while dieting, and agree with me they do work. They are about 25-30 a bottle. Like I said they have worked for me.
> 
> Have a great weekend



Cool, thanks Jilly, I'll check out our nutrition stores for them!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Miss Velvet.



mornin hon!  Is that you in the avi?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

yes ... me in my shorter hair days.    I think I may take an updated pic to see if there has been any progress.  Come to think of it, I'll take one before I get my hair braided again, and put up a comparison for laughs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I know eh? I FEEL so special!  How are ya hon?


You should feel special. He visited my journal once about 7 months ago and I didn't sleep for a week. LOL. I'm doing fine, how about you? Almost off for the weekend and then I get to meet Iaindaniel!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You should feel special. He visited my journal once about 7 months ago and I didn't sleep for a week. LOL. I'm doing fine, how about you? Almost off for the weekend and then I get to meet Iaindaniel!



  ha ha, too funny

Is this the first time you are meeting Iain?

4 more hours THEN it's the weekend...crap, just put on a baby shower, so I HAD to have a piece of cake...high as kite now


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah, first time. I'm off work in 1.5 hours  Then it's legs at the gym  But I'm sure my diet will be off tonight. Only 1 piece of cake?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, first time. I'm off work in 1.5 hours  Then it's legs at the gym  But I'm sure my diet will be off tonight. Only 1 piece of cake?



Awesome, you both sound like cool guys!  Yep, just one and then i went right to the gym after....It actually gave me lots of energy..I supersetted everything so that I'd be done by the time i crashed 

Have a great time tonight..and F$^% the diet..how often do you get to meet a fellow forumite?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Do you mean Udo's Choice Oil??  

I just bought some of GNC's multi-enzyme pills.  I'm taking one with each meal, do you think that's okay, it's suppose to help with digestion.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Do you mean Udo's Choice Oil??
> 
> I just bought some of GNC's multi-enzyme pills.  I'm taking one with each meal, do you think that's okay, it's suppose to help with digestion.



I think she means Udo's enzyme pills  but I could be wrong.  I'm researching digestive enzymes as we speak...somethin's gotta give cause I'm sick of feeling gassy all the time...I wouldn't make a good bed fellow right now


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I think she means Udo's enzyme pills  but I could be wrong.  I'm researching digestive enzymes as we speak...somethin's gotta give cause I'm sick of feeling gassy all the time...I wouldn't make a good bed fellow right now




Let me know what you find out!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2004)

Ive tried the GNC's enzymes-they are not as good IMO. Not as strong-not even close to Udos enzymes. Hey-I could try to mail you a couple in an envelope if you like??? I bet you'd get them tues or wed If I sent them tomorrow???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ive tried the GNC's enzymes-they are not as good IMO. Not as strong-not even close to Udos enzymes. Hey-I could try to mail you a couple in an envelope if you like??? I bet you'd get them tues or wed If I sent them tomorrow???




Where did you get the Udo's enzymes?? I can't even find Udo's oil around here.  Do you have a link where you ordered the enzymes?


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2004)

I just bought them from a little health food store here. I dont take them really that often anymore-I had problems with all the broccoli I eat at once, now my body has just adjusted to it.

Vel-have you ever thought that the 'art' sweetners is whats doing it???? Things with lots of aspertame or sucralose kill my stomach, and make me real gassy. Even too much splenda. You know those 4 packs of sf juicy gels-If I eat the 4 pack, watch out!!  Or this summer I used to eat lots of sf popsicles (with aspertame) and I was always gassy.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I just bought them from a little health food store here. I dont take them really that often anymore-I had problems with all the broccoli I eat at once, now my body has just adjusted to it.
> 
> Vel-have you ever thought that the 'art' sweetners is whats doing it???? Things with lots of aspertame or sucralose kill my stomach, and make me real gassy. Even too much splenda. You know those 4 packs of sf juicy gels-If I eat the 4 pack, watch out!!  Or this summer I used to eat lots of sf popsicles (with aspertame) and I was always gassy.



  I've suspected the sweeteners..OMG Jilly I"d die without my sweeteners..I don't use alot of aspartame..only what's in my two daily diet pepsi's...but I do consume ALOT of splenda     This is like my worse nightmare coming true      K, tomorrow I'll go without and sweeteners and see how I do..i'll post my findings Monday.  Thanks for your help Jilly

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

I need to try out those Udo's enzymes.. I can NOT handle any of my favorite veggies  Good luck Velvet, I hope you find something that works for you hon.. for me I pretty much cut out all offending foods lol


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

Have a great weekend Miss Velvet ... I'll be sure to party it up for ya.  You have an open invite if you ever come this way.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You think so?  Humm....What about if I do 3 no carb days in a row and then Carb up on the 4th?  I feel crappy when I eat carbs...but then I start to feel tired and crappy if I go too long without them!
> 
> Which brings me to a new topic....digestive enzymes..what is everyone's opinion on these?  Do you think it would help me with my digestive problems with veggies and starches?


Then at this point you are not carb cycling and you would be doing an unhealthy low carb diet because your fat would be too low.


----------



## carbchick (Oct 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Anything made of white flour, trans fat and sugar!



gah   I luuuuurve this. you   A woman after me own heart.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

Mornin' Velvet


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Velvet  


I always look forward to Mondays to see what you've been up to .


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey look...!! I found your journal


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 25, 2004)

Good Morning Hot Stuff!!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2004)

Mornin' V 

Hope you had a good weekend


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

*Greeky:*  Hi Hon ..I looked for the Udo's at our local nutrition shops, but it was a no go..I did find some generic brand enzymes but wasn't sure how I would pick one that is quality..I want to do more research before buying (the generic brand was $13...if you take 6 caps a day..it would only last 10 days   )

*Jilly: *  THAT WAS IT!!!  I went all day yesterday without any sweeteners (tough considering I use it in everything!)...I didn't have any gassiness at all..DAMN...how does one live without sweeteners?  I have a wicked headache today..wonder if that's withdrawals...hummmm

*NT: *  Hey sweetie, how was the party?  Did you down a few for me?  Next time I'm in your neighbourhood, I'll pop buy, thanks for the invite   

*Jodi: *  Hum...that's not good then.  Ok, back to the master plan that TP outlined. Thanks. I did find out, however, that I can't tolerate sweeteners, not even splenda, so it may not have been the carbs giving me problems in the first place  

*CarbChick:*  Hi   Welcome to my journal   

*Luke:*  Mornin hot stuff, how was your weekend?   

*Gary: *  Happy Monday Gary!  DId you get to visit your grandbaby this weekend?

*Riss:*  Hey there stranger, fancy meetin you here in this journal   

*NC: *  Morning beautiful!  Did you have a great weekend?  How are those carpets looking lol...a hell of a lot better than mine i'm sure     Did you buy anything exciting on your shopping trip?


Well I had a great weekend..hit the gym twice (usually w/o at home on weekends) and Lisa and I did a killer leg workout...can barely walk today...I"m not officially a member of two gyms...my weekend gym    and my weekday gym (I live at one side of the city and work at the other   )

Michael (my son) and I went on a date, first to Montana's for dinner (shrimp skillet and veggies for me) and then we went to see A Fish Tale...very cute and funny, I highly recommend it!   

Oh, and I went shopping...again...needed new winter coats for us..and well, that watch was too cool to pass up and those pants were to die for so how could I refuse????  lol

How is everyone today?  ONE MORE WEEK TILL HALLOWEEN


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Good morning Iain.  How was your weekend?  You were meeting a fellow IMer on Friday weren't you?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

hello


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hello



Hello 

Happy Monday!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Miss Velvet ... sounds like a great weekend.  

I think I did have a drink for you ... in fact, I could have dedicated all Saturday to you and still had one for all my dieting IM'ers   It was a great weekend.  

Halloween is coming up ... got any plans?  Are you dressing up and creating chaos?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey Miss Velvet ... sounds like a great weekend.
> 
> I think I did have a drink for you ... in fact, I could have dedicated all Saturday to you and still had one for all my dieting IM'ers   It was a great weekend.
> 
> Halloween is coming up ... got any plans?  Are you dressing up and creating chaos?



Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelll, the party I was invited to is a no go now.  We were invited thru the boyfriend of my friend...however, my friend and the boyfriend are now splitsville, so I think that plan is out da window   I think I'll just get a costume and hit a dance club...I wanna dance     

So hung over?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok, so now that I know I can't digest sweeteners, what the hell am I gonna put in my oatmeal to make it not so bland     Any ideas?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

Lucky for me I don't get hung over.  I partied till the wee hours Friday and closed the strip club.  My friend picked me up for a pool tournament @ 9am ... and someone from our team thought that we should partake of sambuka shooters at around 10:30 ... and that started a day of drinking.  Sunday ... pretty much the same thing.  

Woke up this morning feeling excellent.  This is what amazes the missus and the exact reason why she can't keep up to the old man when it comes to a serious party vacation.  She can go out hard maybe every second third night ... me, I just go till someone says "get out"  "no more"  "we're out of alcohol"  or anything along those lines.  The trick is getting right back on the party wagon as early in the morning as you can. 

Dressing up and hitting a club is a great time.  You almost feel as though you can do things you wouldn't normally do because you're in costume.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ok, so now that I know I can't digest sweeteners, what the hell am I gonna put in my oatmeal to make it not so bland     Any ideas?



have you tried cinnamon and cut up apples?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Dressing up and hitting a club is a great time.  You almost feel as though you can do things you wouldn't normally do because you're in costume.



But there's not a lot I wouldn't normally do


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> have you tried cinnamon and cut up apples?


Ya, I was thinking cinnamon and applesauce...it's post workout so I can't have fat, otherwise I'd be puttin a huge dollup of natty in there!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

OMG!  Where the hell is the fire-breathing dragon smilie...I just had the new XX hot salsa from the Cafeteria...I want my mommy!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> But there's not a lot I wouldn't normally do



that's because you're a perfect  when you go out, isn't that right?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2004)

Stevia


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Iain.  How was your weekend?  You were meeting a fellow IMer on Friday weren't you?




Rock was cool, Very nice Guy, glad to finally meet him after chatting for so long through IM

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=797858#post797858


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Stevia



I tried the liquid form of that, thought it tasted like tree bark...and I'm not trying to be facicious (sp?) either!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2004)

I use Stevia every day in my CC,  Used liquid today, haven't tried it yet.  Some PP comes with Stevia as the sweetener, it tasted Alright to me, but I am not to picky.  If it is food I eat.  MMMMMmmmm...

Oh wait what were we talking about again


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ok, so now that I know I can't digest sweeteners, what the hell am I gonna put in my oatmeal to make it not so bland     Any ideas?


I like honey and nana's


----------



## jfrance (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Velvet!    You are looking great!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Velvet

I cut out diet coke and I had a wicked headache for about four days and could barely function,  then I was fine. You can have major withdrawls from artificial sweetners, I did a web search on it, very similiar to caffiene withdrawls


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2004)

I use powder stevia in my p pancakes Its not THAT bad.  Try cutting your art sweeteners in 1/2. You could just be using too much


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning Velvet  

Yep, Zach was here Sunday. We took a nap in the recliner. brought back memories of my younger days  with my kids .


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning Velvet


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Vel!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I like honey and nana's


That sounds dreamy, but those aren't on my carb cycling plan     I miss nana's


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Good morning everyone!  

JFRANCE:  Hey buddy, long time no see!  What have you been up to lately?   

KLM:  No kidding, just think of all the toxins in your body due to sweetener chemicals if that's the kind of withdrawals you have when you quit them!  I find I don't have sugar/carb cravings now that I'm not using sweeteners too!  Now THAT is a good thing 

Jilly:  Ya, I think I'll sloooooooooowly add them back in (just a bit) once I"m absolutely certain that that's my problem.  I"m gonna go to Tara's tomorrow and pick up some stevia (which is best, liquid or packets?) and try it one more time   

Gary:  Awwwwwwww, that's so sweet.  My best memories are of sharing my dad's lazy boy with him and watching shows like Star Trek and Dirty Harry movies hee hee

Jeanie:  Hi there!  Just realized I've been spelling your name wrong (I was using two 'n's)  sorry     How are you?  Nice sig...who hoo (that was a whistle  )

GG:  Good morning Miss Thang...How's your essay going?  Sick of us asking that yet?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> GG:  Good morning Miss Thang...How's your essay going?  Sick of us asking that yet?


 i haven't written them yet. I have to mail it out tomorrow.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

*Monday October 25*

Low Carb Day
Water: 4.5 L
BW = 134lbs

Meal #1
1c Oats
3/4c EW's
1/2c Berries
2 tb sf Syrup

Meal #2
1c cottage cheese
2/3c Fibre 1
1/2c berries

Meal #3
28g Protein
1/2c Applesauce
1 c Oats

Meal #4
Mixed veggies
28g Protein
1/2c Egg Whites
1 tb Natty

Meal #5
1 tb Natty
5 oz Chicken
1c Pumpkin

Meal #6
1/2c Cottage Cheese
Cherry Tomatoes


WORKOUT:

Rowing 5 mins w/u

DB Bench
25 x 12 x 3
with
BB Row
40 x 12
50 x 12 x 2 (+ next time)

DB Fly
15 x 12 x 3
with 
Nautilus Pulldown
80 x 12 x 3 (+ next time)

Incline BB Bench
45 x 12
50 x 12
with
Rope Cable Row
50 x 12 x 2

New w/o...felt good, really concentrated on the concentric


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

Good Morning Vel      What's on the agenda for today?? I'm at work


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i haven't written them yet. I have to mail it out tomorrow.


  Bad GG ! No cookie !  LOL


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That sounds dreamy, but those aren't on my carb cycling plan     I miss nana's


  I like my nanas on my oats 
Velv, are you doing P/RR/S??


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 26, 2004)

I would go with the Powder, personally.  I don't like the liquid that much

Oh and yeah Morning V


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

NC:  Hey girl, how are you?  I"m great thanks.  I'm at work too     Actually, if I'm on this forum...I"m at work!  My puter at home is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too slow so I only use it to access my work email.  Today is delts/calves and Low Carb day.  What are you doing at the gym today?  OR have you already gone?   

Riss:  P/RR/S??? I've seen that posted a lot around here, not sure what it is, but no, I'm not doing it     Basic split...mod/high rep..looking to etch some more definition right now.  I see that you are doing the prrs thing...what's it all about?

Iain:  Thanks hon, I'll pick up the powder tomorrow!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

I did bi's and tri's this morning, got to do some cardio tonight though.  I'm cold, the stupid weather man said it was going to be 74 here today and it's NOT!!!! I'm cold!! I need a big muscular hunk to come keep me warm   .  Have fun on your LC day!!  Hey- you know you can make fake mashed potatoes with cauliflower and it really taste like them too. Let me know if you want the recipe- and there's no SF pudding involved!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

morning Velvet ... or good afternoon (depending on when you read this)


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I did bi's and tri's this morning, got to do some cardio tonight though.  I'm cold, the stupid weather man said it was going to be 74 here today and it's NOT!!!! I'm cold!! I need a big muscular hunk to come keep me warm   .  Have fun on your LC day!!  Hey- you know you can make fake mashed potatoes with cauliflower and it really taste like them too. Let me know if you want the recipe- and there's no SF pudding involved!!



I do have that recipe...just never tried it..actually, there are about 10 recipes on TOP of my recipe box...waiting...  for me to get up the energy to experiment!  I bet there are many big muscular hunks here that would just loooooooooove to keep you warm


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Stevie smoogie boogie shmoopy poo


So, here it is, post workout..i have oats...but can't have splenda SO I put unsweetened applesauce and cinnamon in it instead...Not bad...not as good as splenda but better than barfy old plain oatmeal     CRAP, I wish I could have fat PWO, cause a big dollop of natty would be dreamy in oats


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Stevie smoogie boogie shmoopy poo
> 
> 
> So, here it is, post workout..i have oats...but can't have splenda SO I put unsweetened applesauce and cinnamon in it instead...Not bad...not as good as splenda but better than barfy old plain oatmeal    CRAP, I wish I could have fat PWO, cause a big dollop of natty would be dreamy in oats


 hahaha you know what? i love plain oats just cooked in water. i know it's bland but for some reason i love it.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahaha you know what? i love plain oats just cooked in water. i know it's bland but for some reason i love it.



Maybe cause you were severly carb-deprived?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

GACK!!!!!     Too.....much.....cinnamon...need....water


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Maybe cause you were severly carb-deprived?


 hahahahahahah no no i liked them like that before this whole thing started


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Stevie smoogie boogie shmoopy poo



 ... I love that


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Low Carb Day
> Water: 4.5 L
> BW = 134lbs
> 
> ...



Diet and training looking awesome VE!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Stevie smoogie boogie shmoopy poo
> 
> 
> So, here it is, post workout..i have oats...but can't have splenda SO I put unsweetened applesauce and cinnamon in it instead...Not bad...not as good as splenda but better than barfy old plain oatmeal  CRAP, I wish I could have fat PWO, cause a big dollop of natty would be dreamy in oats


Hey Velvet, try this:

3/4 cup oatmeal dry
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 oz water
1-2 tbsp raisins  or berries
1/4 tsp cinnamon

Put dry oats in bowl, don't cook them, then pour the vanilla protien shake over top and let it sit for 10 to 15 minutes until oats are soft, and then add raisins or whatever fruit you want and cinnamon. This is sooooooooo good, I look forward to eating it everyday. I even brought some to gym in the 
morning for a couple friends of mine to try and they loved it!

PS - and you won't miss the Splenda on it,  I find that the protien powder and the raisins/fruit sweeten it enough! Give it a try, I hope you like it


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Riss:  P/RR/S??? I've seen that posted a lot around here, not sure what it is, but no, I'm not doing it     Basic split...mod/high rep..looking to etch some more definition right now.  I see that you are doing the prrs thing...what's it all about?


I just saw that you were super setting so i thought you were on the S phase.
P/RR/S Is GP's training system where you lift; Week 1 really heavy low reps (power week) Week 2 mid to high reps (rep range week) And week 3 is super setting (Shock week) and then you cycle over that again.
Its a really good way to keep your muscle in a state of shock cause it don't know what your throwing at it from one day to the next so there is very little to no muscle adaptation


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Velvet, try this:
> 
> 3/4 cup oatmeal dry
> 1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 oz water
> ...



Thanks hon, that does sound yummy.  I do something similar but with cottage cheese instead of the protein powder..and with lots of berries...sometimes a smidge of fibre one for crunch..actually that's my next meal lol

Well, I went 3 days without splenda/aspartame...and I'm still having some digestion issues...not as bad, but still annoying.  For the next three days I"m cutting out protein powder as that's the next suspect on my list


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I just saw that you were super setting so i thought you were on the S phase.
> P/RR/S Is GP's training system where you lift; Week 1 really heavy low reps (power week) Week 2 mid to high reps (rep range week) And week 3 is super setting (Shock week) and then you cycle over that again.
> Its a really good way to keep your muscle in a state of shock cause it don't know what your throwing at it from one day to the next so there is very little to no muscle adaptation



Bizzare, I was just thinking last night that I should alternate weeks with low rep high weight and low weight high rep so that I don't adapt..or get bored...Can you point me to more info?

So how's it going Ris?  Anything new and exciting?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Diet and training looking awesome VE!



Thanks Kerry, that means sooooooooooo much coming from you     Have a great day!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey vel! Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey vel! Good morning!



Morning GG


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

Morning Sweetie    Have you tried the Digestive Enzymes yet?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Sweetie    Have you tried the Digestive Enzymes yet?



Hi Andy ...nope not yet..trying to figure out what in my diet is giving me the problems (I'd rather eliminate offending foods, then pop more pills)...gonna eliminate protein powder next few days and see.  If it ends up being oats and other yummy/healthy stuff then ya, I'll take enzymes~


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Bizzare, I was just thinking last night that I should alternate weeks with low rep high weight and low weight high rep so that I don't adapt..or get bored...Can you point me to more info?
> 
> So how's it going Ris?  Anything new and exciting?


Hmmmm... exciting...?? Our little story is pretty exciting 
Just work at the moment, i am pretty happy with my new training partner. Its a good push cause he competes too and i think i'm gonna get some good muscle on to compete next year  
I have just planned to go and visit my older brother too, he lives in Far North Queensland (34hr drive from me) 25th Nov i will leave.
We go diving on the Great Barrier reef and catch Crays  (lobster) drinking beer and fishing  I'm pretty excited about that!!

Here is the basic outline of P/RR/S http://ironmagazine.com/article65.html
There is ALOT!! of info in the training section (lots of reading....) if you want help directly you can post a question there and GP or me or someone from Team Gopro will be glad to help.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

*Tuesday October 26*

Water = 5 L
Fishies = 8

Menu:

Meal #1
1 c Oats
3/4c EW's
1 tb Natty

Meal #2
1 c Cottage Cheese
1/2c Berries
2/3c Fibre 1

Meal #3
28g Protein
1 c Oats
1/2c Applesauce

Meal #4
28g Protein
1/2c EW's
1 tb Natty
Green beans

Meal #5
1 c EW's
Mixed Veggies
1/2 oz Cheese 

Meal #6 (not really a meal...more like a blatant cheat.. lol)
1 huge slice of Chocolate Eruption Cheesecake     and no, I didn't feel any guilt..I enjoyed every last bite!   

Workout:
Hip Hop Dance < Meal #1 40 mins

Delts/Calves:

Nautilus Delt Press
35 x 12; 40 x 12; 45 x 12
with
Seated Calf
70 x 12 x 3 (get this, kept having to put weight on that TWO guys kept taking OFF while working in with me...hee hee)

Cable Laterals
10 x 12 x 3
with Toe Press
100 x 15 x 2; 120 x 15 ..again, kept putting weight back on..and these were big guys!   

Front DB Raise (these feel funny on my shoulders..they make a lot of noise)
7.5 x 12 x 2
with 
DB Shrugs
20 x 12; 25 x 12

Abs = 7 mins continous, focusing on upper


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... exciting...?? Our little story is pretty exciting
> Just work at the moment, i am pretty happy with my new training partner. Its a good push cause he competes too and i think i'm gonna get some good muscle on to compete next year
> I have just planned to go and visit my older brother too, he lives in Far North Queensland (34hr drive from me) 25th Nov i will leave.
> We go diving on the Great Barrier reef and catch Crays  (lobster) drinking beer and fishing  I'm pretty excited about that!!
> ...



That's awesome that you have a great partner...I just lost mine     She says she's gained too much weight (she just went off a crazy-ass starvation diet, so of course...she's retaining a shit load of water while her body readjusts) anyhoo, she doesn't want to be seen in the gym     I miss her!

34 hour drive?     Well definately worth it to see family and it sounds like you'll have a blast..take lots of pics and post them!!

Gopro's program does sound intriguing..I'll go check it out when I get a chance today!

Who is team Gopro?  I know you and Cyndi are..who else?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

VEL said:
			
		

> 1 huge slice of Chocolate Eruption Cheesecake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chocolate cheesecakes make baby jesus cry 



  mmmmm cheesecake.  I like chocolate chip myself, ontop a really light bed of powdered sugar with a lite caramel dripped over it!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Chocolate cheesecakes make baby jesus cry
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmm cheesecake.  I like chocolate chip myself, ontop a really light bed of powdered sugar with a lite caramel dripped over it!



umm..that sounds heavenly!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2004)

Hmmm.... Tank, Randy, Rock, gwcaton (but he dosen't have the thing in his sig) Deadbolt, canuck newbie. Ther are a few around, just not evryone has it in thier sig :keep your eyes peeled 

This is me and my Bro Matt (left) from my visit in April  (took ages to find it...)


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... Tank, Randy, Rock, gwcaton (but he dosen't have the thing in his sig) Deadbolt, canuck newbie. Ther are a few around, just not evryone has it in thier sig :keep your eyes peeled
> 
> This is me and my Bro Matt (left) from my visit in April  (took ages to find it...)



Nice!  I'm not seeing the resemblence tho!  You the mailman's kid?   Looks like you guys were having a blast..the water looks soooooooo inviting!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

Boo


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Boo


Boo back at ya


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Wanna partay?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Boo back at ya




  that really scared me.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Wanna partay?



    aw shucks..tanx


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu welcome


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

morning Miss Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Miss Velvet



Mornin Pookey Bunny


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

Pooky Bunny


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

ha ha, that's what my X used to call me


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

so is being called pookey bunny a good thing or bad thing?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, that's what my X used to call me


 That's grounds for an asskicking, imho. 

 In my case, "Mami." if a guy calls me mami he's outta here.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> so is being called pookey bunny a good thing or bad thing?



ha ha, no it's a good thing, it was a pet name and we are friends now


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, no it's a good thing, it was a pet name and we are friends now


 hahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

*a boo for you*

BooooooooOooOooOooooooOooooooOoOooOooooOoooOooooOooooooooOoooOoOooooooooooooooooooooOOooOoOoo





			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> Not surprised  I got 'boo' in my journal, but both you and GG got a much bigger one...I was insanely jealous and had to let everyone know


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> In my case, "Mami." if a guy calls me mami he's outta here.


 



That's kinda gross


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's kinda gross


 It's a common pet name in spanish. I hate it with a burning passion. Most latin men end up calling their girlfriends or wives "mami". ugh.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> BooooooooOooOooOooooooOooooooOoOooOooooOoooOooooOooooooooOoooOoOooooooooooooooooooooOOooOoOoo



Aw..I feel so special now     Morning Luke


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It's a common pet name in spanish. I hate it with a burning passion. Most latin men end up calling their girlfriends or wives "mami". ugh.


I probably shouldn't ask..but...what's the translation?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I probably shouldn't ask..but...what's the translation?


 MOM.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It's a common pet name in spanish. I hate it with a burning passion. Most latin men end up calling their girlfriends or wives "mami". ugh.


I've been called everything from 'lukey' to 'lukeypants'.   Never any animal names 


Hi VEL


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> MOM.


I suspected..now confirmed..tnx 

Edit:  Not the smilie I had in mind


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 27, 2004)

> 1 huge slice of Chocolate Eruption Cheesecake




Damn, I would love some cheesecake! I bet this was absolutely delicious.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I've been called everything from 'lukey' to 'lukeypants'.   Never any animal names
> 
> 
> Hi VEL



hum, can't let that slip by

Hi Luke-optimus!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Damn, I would love some cheesecake! I bet this was absolutely delicious.



It was..wouldn't even share it with my son..ALL MINE! ig:

:WTF:  I'm smilie challenged today


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

O! I lied.  Jack-ass..... Does that qualitfy for being called an animal name?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hum, can't let that slip by
> 
> Hi Luke-optimus!


 hahahahahhhaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> O! I lied.  Jack-ass..... Does that qualitfy for being called an animal name?


 What brute called YOU a jackass???


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What brute called YOU a jackass???




People like to start fights with me .  Especially when I"m with my buddy glenn.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

oh Velvet ... got a halloween costume yet?

I think I might go as Stevie Wonder.  I'm going to get my hair braided this evening, so I'd be all set.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> People like to start fights with me .  Especially when I"m with my buddy glenn.



uh huh and what exactly are you doing at the time said fights are occuring?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> oh Velvet ... got a halloween costume yet?
> 
> I think I might go as Stevie Wonder.  I'm going to get my hair braided this evening, so I'd be all set.



Keanu in the matrix..what was his name then?  Have the glasses, long black trench (which gave me the idea as people ask me if I have guns under my coat cuase it looks like the one from the matrix)...guns, bitch boots

YOu'd make a marvy stevie!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> uh huh and what exactly are you doing at the time said fights are occuring?


nothing  

It's a testosterone thing I think.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> nothing
> 
> It's a testosterone thing I think.


There seems to be alot of angels in your responses mister!  I'm having a hard time believing it


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

.......


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Keanu in the matrix..what was his name then?  Have the glasses, long black trench (which gave me the idea as people ask me if I have guns under my coat cuase it looks like the one from the matrix)...guns, bitch boots
> 
> YOu'd make a marvy stevie!



Great idea!  Please take a pic ... 

If this lady can put in the beads properly, I'm good to go.  If not, then I'll have to come up with something creative.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Great idea!  Please take a pic ...
> 
> If this lady can put in the beads properly, I'm good to go.  If not, then I'll have to come up with something creative.



Just duct tape em to your head


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Just duct tape em to your head



for that, one


----------



## klmclean (Oct 27, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks hon, that does sound yummy. I do something similar but with cottage cheese instead of the protein powder..and with lots of berries...sometimes a smidge of fibre one for crunch..actually that's my next meal lol
> 
> Well, I went 3 days without splenda/aspartame...and I'm still having some digestion issues...not as bad, but still annoying. For the next three days I"m cutting out protein powder as that's the next suspect on my list


 Funny you should mention the protien powder possibly causing you some "digestion problems', I was thinking the same thing this week. I was extemely bloated all day and, well, you know.....   So, the next day I left it out and I didn't have any issues. My boyfriend used to own a supplement shop and he suggested I try a lactose free one. So, I'm off tonight to pick some up, I'll let you know if it makes a difference or not. I so don't want to give up my protien powder, I won't be able to make my yummy oatmeal creation without it


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

since you're always 2 hours ahead of me mmmmmmmmiss Velvet

good morning


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice!  I'm not seeing the resemblence tho!  You the mailman's kid?   Looks like you guys were having a blast..the water looks soooooooo inviting!


I am just being a goof but there is some resemblence otherwise. It was an awesome time but very windy and the viz was down on the dives. I am going at the right time now, good weather and over 30mtrs visabilty


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Morning Velvet


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey babe!! What's cookin good lookin??     It's raining AGAIN today here.  Today it's 63 but Saturday it's suppose to be in the 70's- Hell Yeah!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

Good morning everyone!

KLM:  Well I didn't feel too bad yesterday..so the Protein powder might be the culprit...altho it's a gym day so i packed my shake.  What else can I have post workout that is aborbed fast??  Let me know how it goes with the lactose free stuff!

NT:  Good morning smarty pants

Ris:  That's sounds wonderful Ris, can GG, NC and I go?????

Gary:  Mornin hot stuff!

Will post w/o and meals from yesterday in a big...crazy-ass busy here at work..and i have to go get some stuff for my costume!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

NC it's FREEZING here..it's like plus 2...as in only two degrees above freeze yer ass off (so keep it away from any fence posts)

BUT it is sunny, so i'm ok with it


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> NC it's FREEZING here..it's like plus 2...as in only two degrees above freeze yer ass off (so keep it away from any fence posts)
> 
> BUT it is sunny, so i'm ok with it


O man, that doesn't bode well for me in Detroit.... but, we do USUALLY get out weather from chicago.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Your going to be Neo for Halloween?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Your going to be Neo for Halloween?



Actually, I decided to be Trinity     I'll take pics  

Oh and for the first two movies..I thought his name was Neil


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Actually, I decided to be Trinity     I'll take pics
> 
> Oh and for the first two movies..I thought his name was Neil


Neil, that's funny LOL  Definately take pics, I'll bet you'll make a great Trinity!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Neil, that's funny LOL  Definately take pics, I'll bet you'll make a great Trinity!



aw shucks  

I think i'm half deaf...I used to think the song Panama was Animal..    till i was singing it at the top of my lungs in the car...radio died..X heard me and burst out laughing..we almost got in an accident   .... he's no longer with us


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Actually, I decided to be Trinity     I'll take pics
> 
> Oh and for the first two movies..I thought his name was Neil


 NEIL!! !! HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> NEIL!! !! HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!



It's kinda close


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

NEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Hi VE!!!    Just dropping by to say HI!!


----------



## klmclean (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Velvet, how'd the protien powder go over today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

Helllooo velvet!!! Sorry about your tummy! Maybe you should take lactaid?

Klmclean, which ones are totally lactose free? I think whey isolate still has a bit..


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

Good morning  Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

Good mornign everyone..can someone resize a pic for me please?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good mornign everyone..can someone resize a pic for me please?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Helllooo velvet!!! Sorry about your tummy! Maybe you should take lactaid?
> 
> Klmclean, which ones are totally lactose free? I think whey isolate still has a bit..


Ya, you know greeky, i'm seriously starting to think I have issues with dairy     I didn't eat any meat yesterday..lots of EW's and cottage cheese, a bit of protein powder...and DAMN I was in huge pain by the time I left to go home...I"l try the lactaid for sure.  Maybe I'll go with a soy protein for now


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>



Thanks   It's on it's way!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet, how'd the protien powder go over today?



Not good, had a lot of dairy products yesterday (i'm sooooooooo sick and disgusted with meat of any kind) and I was in a lot of pain...i'm going to hunt for lactese enzymes and some lactaid..might even try some soy protein...anything it takes not to have to eat a lot of dead animal


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> NEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi VE!!!    Just dropping by to say HI!!


Hi Stranger!! HOw've ya been, busy eh?  Sucks how life can take you away from the really fun stuff...like us 

Kiddos ready for halloween???


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks  It's on it's way!


what size requirements ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ...anything it takes not to have to eat a lot of dead animal


 But velvet! Dead animals are delicious! 

 Seriously though, I'm sorry you're not feeling well with the food you've been eating  Good luck with the lactose med.

 I haven't had milk, yogurt, cottage cheese or cheese in over a month. Even the last "ice cream" i had was actually tofu ice cream, not milk. I'm wondering if my stomach will freak out when I finally eat some ice cream some time soon (can you believe I haven't been able to???)


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> what size requirements ?



I dunno   I just want to upload it to my gallery


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 29, 2004)

Morning Vel     Any exciting plans for your hot self this weekend??


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

good morning mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm miss Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

hi Steve and Andy     It's almost HALLOWEEEEEEEEN!  THere are so many goodies here, there's even a haunted house on the 4th floor, a pumpkin carving contest up on our floor...and did I mention all the goodies     I partaked...a little...my ass is SO in the gym at lunch lol


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ...my ass is SO ...



 

It's party day so I'm a little geared up.    I'll keep my _evil_ little thoughts to myself.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It's party day so I'm a little geared up.    I'll keep my _evil_ little thoughts to myself.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

bad NT ... bad  

Sorry


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

>




smile just a bit ... it's Friday and you're halfway through your day.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> smile just a bit ... it's Friday and you're halfway through your day.



                        

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TGIF!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> bad NT ... bad
> 
> Sorry



YES, very bad..you need spanking mister!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> YES, very bad..you need spanking mister!



keep ..................... your .................. mind .... free ............ of .................... more .............. bad ...... thoughts

fight the ........... urge .................... to ............ reply .......... with


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> But velvet! Dead animals are delicious!
> 
> Seriously though, I'm sorry you're not feeling well with the food you've been eating  Good luck with the lactose med.
> 
> I haven't had milk, yogurt, cottage cheese or cheese in over a month. Even the last "ice cream" i had was actually tofu ice cream, not milk. I'm wondering if my stomach will freak out when I finally eat some ice cream some time soon (can you believe I haven't been able to???)



Hi GG< I missed your post     Did some research and my symptoms are classic lactose intolerance type..so I will get myself some of those lactese enzymes that Jodi was talking about in another thread!

I'm not big on ice cream, but I love cottage cheese, cheese, milk and yogurt!!  Partying this weekend at all?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Partying this weekend at all?



not me


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi GG< I missed your post   Did some research and my symptoms are classic lactose intolerance type..so I will get myself some of those lactese enzymes that Jodi was talking about in another thread!
> 
> I'm not big on ice cream, but I love cottage cheese, cheese, milk and yogurt!!  Partying this weekend at all?


 yikes! Lactose Intolerance! 

 I hurt for ya.

 Partying this weekend - eh. I have 3 events to choose from: my friend's band's show at a local bar's halloween party, my brother's girlfriend's birthday at a night club called Voodoo Lounge, or another friend's halloween party at her house. I may just go to Voodoo Lounge, as no costume is required! hahaha!

 And you? Not sure if you wrote about it... i'm a little loopy today!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yikes! Lactose Intolerance!
> 
> I hurt for ya.
> 
> ...



Na, going to see the Grudge with Lisa (and dinner beforehand)..trick or treating with my son on Sunday   

Why ya loopy?  What did you eat/drink/snort?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> not me



Repeat after me mr. poopypants

"My name is NT/Stevie-poo/poopypants and I am a partyholic"


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Na, going to see the Grudge with Lisa (and dinner beforehand)..trick or treating with my son on Sunday
> 
> Why ya loopy?  What did you eat/drink/snort?


  hahahahah! nothing was ingested. I have boys on the brain.  A boy. hahahahahaha!

 The Grudge looks kick-ass!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahahah! nothing was ingested. I have boys on the brain.  A boy. hahahahahaha!
> 
> The Grudge looks kick-ass!



Do tell.... splain Lucy!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Repeat after me mr. poopypants
> 
> "My name is NT/Stevie-poo/poopypants and I am a partyholic"



 Hi, my name is NT.  I am a partyholic ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------- till the day the put me 6 feet under baby!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Do tell.... splain Lucy!



 ... Velvet, I do think GG is really loopy today.  Can't wait for this explanation.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Vel- did you get the e-mail I sent you yesterday??


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Vel- did you get the e-mail I sent you yesterday??



hummmmmmmmmm...which one?  I've had so many jokes in the last two days...I did get the halloween one today..ha ha , I sent that on to the folks at work!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

as requested...my costume
That's the cafeteria manager I'm on..hee hee..he has a huge canada goose decoy on his back and a duck call whistle thingy..

alrighty then..won't let me

How do I make a link to another thread of mine?


----------



## klmclean (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi Velvet  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice tats Rock!  $hit you have a lot...what are they? (It's hard to see them in your Avi)


Hey, I never say this post.  I have a Wolf and tribal with the trinity symbol on my right arm. A Red/White/Blue sword that says God bless America and stone tribal on my left. An eagle carrying a sword on my left calf. A battle axe made outta japanese characters that stands for warrior down my ribs, and now a dragon and tiger on my back


----------



## jfrance (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> as requested...my costume
> That's the cafeteria manager I'm on..hee hee..he has a huge canada goose decoy on his back and a duck call whistle thingy..
> 
> alrighty then..won't let me
> ...




Crazy Canucks....     

Let's see a good clear picture of our Trinity....


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 30, 2004)

g'mornin' Velvet


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey Velv


----------



## klmclean (Oct 31, 2004)

Good Morning Velvet


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 31, 2004)

g'mornin' pretty lady


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 31, 2004)

HAppy Halloween VE!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

happy monday


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, I never say this post.  I have a Wolf and tribal with the trinity symbol on my right arm. A Red/White/Blue sword that says God bless America and stone tribal on my left. An eagle carrying a sword on my left calf. A battle axe made outta japanese characters that stands for warrior down my ribs, and now a dragon and tiger on my back



Wow, yer a tataholic!  They look cool tho..I always like hearing the stories/origin behind people's tats.  Good morning!  Have a good halloween?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ris (nice abs!) 
Hi Klm 
Hi Lukey 
Happy Monday Gary 
Hi Sapphy!  How was the trick or treating?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Vel     Did you go see The Grudge, I went Friday night, though it was kind of lame, I just couldn't really follow it.  I want to go see Saw next!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Wow, yer a tataholic!  They look cool tho..I always like hearing the stories/origin behind people's tats.  Good morning!  Have a good halloween?


Yeah, I am a tataholic  Actually going to get more added on this week hopefully. Halloween was alright, what about you? Any pics of Trinity?!?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Just stoppin' by to say hi, tho we already did this on mine!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Vel     Did you go see The Grudge, I went Friday night, though it was kind of lame, I just couldn't really follow it.  I want to go see Saw next!!



Hi Andy 

YES..It was awesome..Lisa hid her face most of the movie..I don't scare very easily but I admit I was a little creeped out!  Very good, sucky ending tho..but I'd still recommend it.  I saw the previes for Hide and Seek (coming in January) and the SAW and I'm so going to those!!!!

Ya, I agree with you tho..it was confusing the way they forshadowed things without telling you that that's what they were doing!   I rate it high for the creep factor tho!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am a tataholic  Actually going to get more added on this week hopefully. Halloween was alright, what about you? Any pics of Trinity?!?



Whatcha gonna get now???  A pic of me?    ..ah, scratch that in light of recent events   

Ya, I started a halloween pic thread..and it's in my gallery..unfortunately not a close up pic but you'll get the idea!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Just stoppin' by to say hi, tho we already did this on mine!




Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooorning Ivy!  So this is day one of Ivy Eating Carbs eh?  How's it going so far???


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mornin' Velvet. Any good parties over the weekend


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooorning Ivy! So this is day one of Ivy Eating Carbs eh? How's it going so far???


 Actually i started over the weekend... just in the earlier meals... So far so good.

 Today i had 1/2 cup oatmeal for breakfast (mis-measured, was supposed to be 3/4 cup), and 1 cup of egg beaters, and then had an apple with my postworkout protein (fish) and my broc. Having pearled barley with my next three meals, no carbs at night, then  having cottage cheese and nat. pb before bed.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Mornin' Velvet. Any good parties over the weekend



Na, surprisingly enuff, nobody knew of a party...bunch of party poopers!  Seems I'm the one who always has to throw one if there's fun to be had!  I usually do a christmas party and a summer BBQ party..and that's enuff for me!

DId go see the Grudge tho...very creepy...

What did you do?  Eat all of your son's candy?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

regarding the pearled barley -- been reading up on low GI foods, and it is lower GI than brown rice, so I'm hittng that instead from now on.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Actually i started over the weekend... just in the earlier meals... So far so good.
> 
> Today i had 1/2 cup oatmeal for breakfast (mis-measured, was supposed to be 3/4 cup), and 1 cup of egg beaters, and then had an apple with my postworkout protein (fish) and my broc. Having pearled barley with my next three meals, no carbs at night, then  having cottage cheese and nat. pb before bed.



Cottage cheese and natty is my all time favorite before bed meal!  Have you tried making jello (3/4 c hot water..let cool) adding the cottage cheese in the blender with the jello and then chilling it?  I LOVE it, especially with Lemon jello, tastes like pie filling!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Cottage cheese and natty is my all time favorite before bed meal! Have you tried making jello (3/4 c hot water..let cool) adding the cottage cheese in the blender with the jello and then chilling it? I LOVE it, especially with Lemon jello, tastes like pie filling!


 let me tell you something about my blender... i hate cleaning it, so i barely use it. hahaahhaha! But i'll give this a try one of these days... usually i like to make food that's fast and easy and quick clean-up, and omfg, that blender is HORRIBLE.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

"Cottage cheese"   


lmao  actually, i've never tried it.

G'morning


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> "Cottage cheese"
> 
> 
> lmao  actually, i've never tried it.
> ...


 i will have to introduce you to it. It's pretty good, once you get past the way it LOOKS.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> let me tell you something about my blender... i hate cleaning it, so i barely use it. hahaahhaha! But i'll give this a try one of these days... usually i like to make food that's fast and easy and quick clean-up, and omfg, that blender is HORRIBLE.



OMG, I use my blender at least twice a day..I've killed several so I bought a $100 chrome Osterizer...wahooo   anyhoo, after I use it, i stick it in the sink, fill it with water..then clean it later...if you let it soak all the crap will just rince right out!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i will have to introduce you to it. It's pretty good, once you get past the way it LOOKS.


ya, and you can do so much with it!

If you don't like the consistency, throw it in the blender...add splenda and some crystal light...viola..a really thick milk shake


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

or make muesliL:
cottage cheese
berries
fibre 1
oats

mix and enjoy..yum!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i will have to introduce you to it. It's pretty good, once you get past the way it LOOKS.


probably takes about 100years to get over the looks?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

morning Miss Velvet


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> probably takes about 100years to get over the looks?


 it will take you ten minutes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm going to get tribal surrounding the Tiger and Dragon on my back and spreading out over and under my shoulder. 

LOL, yeah, I don't think getting a pic of you would go over right now  I should prob get Lisa's name tattooed on my ass


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm going to get tribal surrounding the Tiger and Dragon on my back and spreading out over and under my shoulder.
> 
> LOL, yeah, I don't think getting a pic of you would go over right now  I should prob get Lisa's name tattooed on my ass



LMAO...it's a start 

Morning NT!   How was the partay?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> it will take you ten minutes.


Ok   just don't forget about 'the challenge'


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Ok   just don't forget about 'the challenge'


 what challenge??? HAHAHAHA I"M LOST!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

it was very good.  Started around 7pm Friday and got to sleep around9m Saturday night.   The day after is always hard because the missus and I made a pack that if we were to carry on like yahoos the evening before, the next day, we have to _act_ like parents for our daughter.  If you want to play, we have to pay.  

We were asked to leave the strip club because the group of ladies we were with were creating a 'disturbance'.   Mrs.NT lead the disturbance ... surprise surprise.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 1, 2004)

Morning Velvet. Hey, have you ever tried putting chocolate protien powder in your cottage cheese?  I was thinking of giving it a try, it might be good?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet. Hey, have you ever tried putting chocolate protien powder in your cottage cheese?  I was thinking of giving it a try, it might be good?



hum...that might be good too!  My PP is choco PB right now...even better !


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it was very good.  Started around 7pm Friday and got to sleep around9m Saturday night.   The day after is always hard because the missus and I made a pack that if we were to carry on like yahoos the evening before, the next day, we have to _act_ like parents for our daughter.  If you want to play, we have to pay.
> 
> We were asked to leave the strip club because the group of ladies we were with were creating a 'disturbance'.   Mrs.NT lead the disturbance ... surprise surprise.



Coooooooooool, sounds like fun was had by all!  NO partying for me..just movies and relaxing...ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...oh and pumpkin carving


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> what challenge??? HAHAHAHA I"M LOST!


The pushup challenge!  You forgot already?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> The pushup challenge!  You forgot already?


 OH! Duh! hahhaha you're still on for that. Big time. I did pushups yesterday. I'm up to 30


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Na, surprisingly enuff, nobody knew of a party...bunch of party poopers!  Seems I'm the one who always has to throw one if there's fun to be had!  I usually do a christmas party and a summer BBQ party..and that's enuff for me!
> 
> DId go see the Grudge tho...very creepy...
> 
> What did you do?  Eat all of your son's candy?



I heard the Grudge is a damn scary movie

Like I need an excuse to eat Candy  

Nothing to exciting this weekend here is the Jist of it.

Went Golfing. Drank.

Went over to some friends.  Drank.

Went to Brother and Sister-in-laws. Drank.

Went to a Wedding Rehersal. Drank.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Coooooooooool, sounds like fun was had by all!  NO partying for me..just movies and relaxing...ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...oh and pumpkin carving



We did pumpkins as well.  Although, due to bad timing, we had to really rush this year.  They weren't bad, but not as good as years past.  Do you use the carving kits or just do it free hand?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I heard the Grudge is a damn scary movie
> 
> Like I need an excuse to eat Candy
> 
> ...



So all in all, a great weekend eh?  So did you get a chance to have a drink?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> We did pumpkins as well.  Although, due to bad timing, we had to really rush this year.  They weren't bad, but not as good as years past.  Do you use the carving kits or just do it free hand?



Free hand, wasn't very inventive this year, but damn I got some great ideas for next year when I saw some of the pumpkins in our neighborhood!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

for being inventive and doing them freehand. We use the kits to get the stencil on the pumpkin.  This year we did a cat and a wolf.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 1, 2004)

Good morning Velvet


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning sexy!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Velvet


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning Velvet! Thanks for reading my old journal. Things are much better now!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

hey Vel! good mornign! Hey i started an IM Competition-specific journal, per your suggestion.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

G'mornin' velvet


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Hottie!! Good Luck with the IM comp    Are you going to keep both journals open- witch one should I post in??


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Hottie!! Good Luck with the IM comp    Are you going to keep both journals open- witch one should I post in??



Morning all

Na, I think I'll close this one..

Ok

It's called
Velvet's IM Competition Log


damn thing won't let me past a URL


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning all
> 
> Na, I think I'll close this one..
> 
> ...


 What do you mean??? It's a 1-2-3! How are you doing it?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What do you mean??? It's a 1-2-3! How are you doing it?



na, it's my browser, it doesn't give me urls...I had to get helpdesk to find it last time..and it disappeared again..don't get me started on this piece of crap computer I have ..it's EVIL! lol


----------



## klmclean (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll see you in your new journal


----------

